# I'm new here - come say Hi!



## Sexy TT

Been browsing the internet for nice TT sites, found this and decided to come say Hi!. I have had my TT for a year now, and I'm worried she isn't feeling herself these days...................I'm having indicator problems, she has a squeak and her radio had decided to go on safe mode.

Me being a female, has given her a name...She's called Roxanne (NEVER Roxy!!), and I need help with her problems.

I need the best way (and the cheapest if possible) to get a radio code, and advice on her intermitant flashers..............

Please help me 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome I am just down the road in Hartlepool  The indicators are a common problem the usual cure it to fit a new hazard warning switch 
Here is another great TT site you might want to join and come along to our national day at Rockingham later this month  www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag

Was going to say welcome but then I saw the l;ocationn :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SVStu

Have a good route around in all the books you were given when you got her, I found mine scribbled in the back of a book otherwise its a trip to the dealers, some charge some dont.

You could take the stereo out yourself to get the serial number they need, may save them the trouble and the 1/2 hour labour charge :evil:


----------



## Sexy TT

Thanx 4 the welcome.......Wallsendmag..cheers..lol, I already have the Radio Serial Number, so it's literally the code I need........As for my flashers :-( I currently have the radio out (Roxanne looks NAKED, I say N A K E D), can anyone advise where the hazard switch is located now I have radio out?

Girls, as you can tell (well ok, maybe not all girls, maybe just me!!) don''t do car fixing stuff. Like guys don't clean toilets. Some things are means work, but MOST are womens......


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Sexy TT said:


> Thanx 4 the welcome.......Wallsendmag..cheers..lol, I already have the Radio Serial Number, so it's literally the code I need........As for my flashers :-( I currently have the radio out (Roxanne looks NAKED, I say N A K E D), can anyone advise where the hazard switch is located now I have radio out?
> 
> Girls, as you can tell (well ok, maybe not all girls, maybe just me!!) don''t do car fixing stuff. Like guys don't clean toilets. Some things are means work, but MOST are womens......


The hazard switch it the big red one with the triangle on it in the center of the dash there are some good instructions in here www.wak-tt.com


----------



## oO TTLee Oo

Welcome to the forum.
Have you never used your hazards before?


----------



## Sexy TT

TT Lee...cheeky..I KNOW what the hazard switch is...I use it when Im putting on my lipstick (joking)..just wasn't sure how to remove it.

Ok, i'ts now removed..Where do i buy a new one? Do I have to ship from the USA or go to Audi dealer? Have searched t'internet and can't find one anywhere


----------



## oO TTLee Oo

:lol: I bet you really do use it for that! (lipstick)

Try here 1st....
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?p=809957

(At your own risk i dont want you to blow your car up)

Or you could bid on this one....
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-TT-HAZARD-LI ... 286.c0.m14

Hope this solves your problem.


----------



## Sexy TT

TTLEE.....................Only when I pull over onto the hard shoulder..................Thanks for that. The 1st link I have already used to remove the old one.

I never thought to look on ebay! Thanks for that. Wish it was a buy now or ending today. I'm sick of using hand signals...

Then again, sometimes a hand signal is the ONLY way to tell a BMW driver EXACTLY what you think of him.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Sexy TT said:


> Then again, sometimes a hand signal is the ONLY way to tell a mackem EXACTLY what you think of him.[/quote
> :roll:


----------



## Hev

Yaaaaay! another girlie 

Welcome Sexy 

Hev x


----------



## oO TTLee Oo

:lol: No problem, hope you get the winning bid.



> sometimes a hand signal is the ONLY way to tell a BMW driver EXACTLY what you think of him


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice one.


----------



## Sexy TT

Hi thank for the welcome, yay Im a girlie, blonde blue eyes, long straight hair, big...erm....heart!

Me flashers are fixed woo hoo thanx to TT Lee's advice

Glad I came here, saved a ton already!


----------



## oO TTLee Oo

Thanks sexy :wink: glad it all worked out for you.
So whats your next to do thing on your list?


----------



## Sexy TT

Hey Wallsend mag........I'm nice.............Try one, u might like it! (A mackem that is...)

TT Lee...next on my 'to do' list...hmmmmm.....are we talking generally or "100 things to do before I die"? Taking Roxanne to have her radio de-coded in the morning, then maybe a spit and polish in preperation for the Summer Sunshine.

I dunno how to put my pic up on here, I'm trying but failing!

Catch u all soon X


----------



## oO TTLee Oo

Hello.
I meant as in your car...... :roll:  (any upcoming mods)

Go to your profile and at the bottom there is ''Avatar control panel''
You need to resize your pic then upload it.

Anyways have a good weekend.


----------



## Sexy TT

TT LEE......Hmm next for Roxanne..I thought maybe some funky fluffy dice in pink, or maybe a fluffy steering wheel cover...Hmmm....

Actually no, nothing planned, I love her JUST as she is, warts and all!!! There's a nasty scratch on her drivers side wing, of some brat on a bike (I think...), that needs cosmetic surgery, but apart from that, her major service is due (£500...eeeekkk!), new oil filter, oil change, new wiper blade........

Gonna try sort a pic like you said..


----------



## Sexy TT

I did it, my ugly mush is now on my profile. Thanks...............


----------



## denTTed

Sexy TT said:


> I did it, my ugly mush is now on my profile. Thanks...............


Your not ugly, I'll show you ugly...
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=22397
:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Sexy TT said:


> TT LEE......Hmm next for Roxanne..I thought maybe some funky fluffy dice in pink, or maybe a fluffy steering wheel cover...Hmmm....
> 
> Actually no, nothing planned, I love her JUST as she is, warts and all!!! There's a nasty scratch on her drivers side wing, of some brat on a bike (I think...), that needs cosmetic surgery, but apart from that, her major service is due (£500...eeeekkk!), new oil filter, oil change, new wiper blade........
> 
> Gonna try sort a pic like you said..


Get in touch with Phil at Elite I bet he can bo twice the job for half the price he is in Stockton you can get him on 07817847416 tell him Andy Stevenson told you to call


----------



## Sexy TT

Thanks Andy XX


----------



## Sexy TT

Jonson...I can't see the pic u posted, I only get the red X Grrrrrrr


----------

